# Excision of perianal lesion



## karey (Mar 20, 2013)

The patient had 2 separate lesion on the right right labia majora and on the left labia major. She also had a 6-8 lesion posterior to the rectum (not involving the anus or sphincter). (path said it was a 3.4x3.2 cm lesion)

[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]We performed a "simple partial vulvectomy" of the 3 separate lesions. The area to be excised was demarcated with a marking pen and then excised to remove the lesions. A scalpel was used to dissect down to the dermis. The Bovie was then used to excise the entire dermis of this area. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]The perianal lesion was then excised with a WLE. The area to be excised was demarcated with a marking pen and then excised to remove the lesions. A scalpel was used to dissect down to the dermis. The Bovie was then used to excise the entire dermis of this area. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]
We then closed the lesions in a layer technique. A series of #0 Dexon were used in a vertical mattress to close the deep layers. The skin was then closed using a series of 2-0 Dexon using a mattress suture. Excellent anatomical restoration was performed. The patient tolerated the procedure well and was taken to the recovery room in stable condition..

Per pathology these lesions consited with Condyloma acuminatum.
I chose 56620 and 46922. Any suggestions?? 
[/FONT]


----------

